# help much needed advice hdmi audio



## dreadknot (Jun 9, 2017)

i have an issue 

iv been trying to find a 4K at 60hz with 7.1 HDMI Audio Extractor 

that can pull dts 5.1,dolby 5.1,lpcm 2 an 5.1 7.1 audio while

allowing 4k at 60hz with yuv 4.2.2 12bit rec2020

from nvidia sheild an connected to a VIZIO SmartCast™ M-Series™ 55" Class Ultra HD HDR XLED Plus™ Display | M55-E0

with the full uhd color mode on

i bought a

J-Tech Digital 4K 60HZ HDMI Audio Extractor Converter SPDIF + 3.5MM Output supports HDMI 2.0, 18Gpbs Bandwidth, HDCP 2.2, Dolby Digital/DTS Passthrough CEC, HDR, Dolby Vision, HDR10

from amazon but run onto an problem with this unit

where the highest mode i could get was 4k at 30hz with 4.2.0 10bit 

a full uhd color mode off


my long winded question is does anyone know a unit under 100$

that can work with the sheild an this tv with full uhd mode on

while running at 4k at 60hz yuv 4.2.2 12bit

an all audio modes minus dts x or dolby atmo

over optical because thats what i need so to all 

those that can help thanks


----------



## firingmusic (May 30, 2018)

it's better to canvass too in stores before buying in amazon imo


----------



## katialylla2006 (Apr 19, 2020)

I question, how to send Dolby Atmos to the soundbar when I want to use the soundbar, and still be able to intercept Dobly Atmos and transcode it to Dolby Digtial for the optical out of an HDMI extractor if that's even something I can do. I'm a bit out of my Tutuapp 9Apps Showbox wheelhouse on this one.


----------



## Steven_Eddy (Jan 2, 2022)

dreadknot said:


> i have an issue
> 
> iv been trying to find a 4K at 60hz with 7.1 HDMI Audio Extractor
> 
> ...


What? Where are you getting your info? The RC-260 definitely processes HDMI audio! It even has TrueHD and DTS-MA decoding from Blu Ray. All the new 2010 Onkyo receivers do.


----------

